# Cheap Hybrid wood



## alex (Sep 3, 2006)

Basically its as simple as this: I would like to get a fairly cheap (>£70) hybrid wood. I've used a RAM one, that was quite nice but I've also read good reviews for the MD Golf Blackhawk range of hybrid woods. I'd be looking to take it off the tee most times and also off fairway and maybe to save my hide when I top/block my tee shot into the rough.
What would you reccomend? (ease of hitting, value, distance and versatility 
wise)
Thanks in advance
ttfn


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

If you want cheap adn effective i would recomend RAM they make good hybrid clubs and their new series of FX9 clubs are really good


----------

